# 2002 26rs?????



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We are thinking of upgrading from a 99 Coleman Cheyenne, actually we are going to it is just a matter of finding a 26RS at the right price (and I think we did)

Yesturday we went to the Camping and RV show and low and behold we saw a used 2002 26RS for $10,999!!! This is right in our price range. We put a deposit on it sight unseen (we are driving down there tomorrow to check it out, deposit is refundable if we are not happy with it.

The first time we saw this Outback was back in 03 and loved the layout, the quad bunk beds (we have four boys), and the light colored interior.

*Can someone tell me what kinds of differences there are between the 02's and 03's?*

*What should we look at tomorrow to know we are getting a good trailer? (we have always bought our pop-ups new so this will be the first "used" we are buying.*

We figuring buying a 3 year old RV is much different then buying a 3 year old car considering we live in New England and camping is pretty much only a 7 month per year thing. I hope these people took good care of this trailer! I have always been so picky taking care of our pop-up knowing that we would eventually sell it.

The dealer is giving us $3,500. for our trade in (I know we could have gotten more if we sold it ourselves) but finding this unit we don't want the hassel of trying to sell it ourselves.

Thanks for the input!
Chris in New England


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris - Welcome to Outbackers. I am sure you will get all your questions answered here.

Differences between the 02 and 03 ? None that have been mentioned by any one here but if there was any it was most likely minor and cosmetic. There were a lot of changes to fabrics on all the layouts the first couple of years.

What to look for in a used trailer? It should be the same type of inspection you do for a new one. Check to make sure every thing works. If it has more then 1 mode of operation try it in each of them. This can be tricky with things that take time like cooling the frig or heating the water but you need to try and take the time to ensure this all work. Next have them get you a ladder and let you climb on the roof. You don't want to hold a dance up there but you need to crawl around and check every single inch of it for damage, cracks and any other damage. If there is one complaint that seems to rise above all others it is getting leaks fixed so you have to make sure there are none before you take it home.

Good Luck and Happy Camping


----------



## LSUtigerfan (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi! We bought our 26RS a few months ago -- we had never camped before in our life. We love it! We have 3 kids, a 110lb boxer/mastiff dog and a 60 lb english bully. The kids love their bunks and the two dogs share the 4th bunk. We live on the coast of Alabama so we can pretty much camp year around because the weather is so mild, so we have used the camper alot. We bought ours used and drove 7 hours to pick it up. We have been really blessed to have NO problems at all. I was even surprised it still had the "new smell" in it. Ours in the 2003 but from all my research the 2002 and 2003 are the same. I hope you like your as much as we like ours.

Cindee
2003 26RS
2003 Expedition


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

On the Oubackers FAQ you'll find a list of things to look for, just like a new one you want to be detailed. Get up and look at the roof, check seals around the slides, windows etc. If you can ask for a hose so you can soak down things and look for leaks. You can ask the dealer for the name of the person that traded it in, probably won't get it, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Then you can ask them what issues, if any, they had. Generally just the put the camper through a detailed test of all features. If they don't have battery and shore power hooked up, ask for it. Test all the components, fridge, heater, water heater, etc.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm not sure what year the manufacturer switched from Liteway to Keystone, but if 02-03 was the year, that's when they made it standard to switch around the grey and black tank labels. A little trick they liked to play at the factory.


----------

